# Erfahrungen mit Gardena Aquamotion 7940 Teichschlammsauger ?



## dobifan (29. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den Garden Teichschlammsauger Aquamotion 7940 gemacht ? 
Mich überzeuigt das Konzept auf die erste sicht.... aber praktische Erfahrungen von euch vertraue ich mehr


----------



## Teicher (30. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Gardena Aquamotion 7940 Teichschlammsauger ?*

So 'ne Schlammsauger habe ich angeschaft.  Im grund und ganzen bin ich zufrieden damit.  Man muß aufpassen das der Schlauch nicht verstopft und sich viel zeit lassen.  Für mein Teich bin ich meistene der ganzen tag drüber.
Tschüß
Jimmy


----------



## dobifan (30. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Gardena Aquamotion 7940 Teichschlammsauger ?*

OK, danke ! 
ich hab einen für 100 EUR in Aussicht.... Dann schlag ich da mal zu.... 
Schönen Guss
Thorsten


----------



## Nori (30. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Gardena Aquamotion 7940 Teichschlammsauger ?*

@ dobifan:
Ich hab einen Heissner Sauger - und zwar einen bei dem die Pumpe (6000 Lit/H) am Saugkopf mit hängt. Fürs wirklich Grobe ist die zwar nicht so toll (da nehm ich einen Venturi-Sauger in Verbundung mit einem Kärcher) aber für das normale Sauegn alle 1-2 Jahre ist der super, da man keinen Behälter leeren muss.
Dieses Teil bekommst du mitunter schon für ca. 60-70 Euro.
Ich denke für deine Teichgröße wäre das auch ausreichend.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dobifan (31. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Gardena Aquamotion 7940 Teichschlammsauger ?*

Danke für die Info, aber mich überzeugt das Konzept von Gardena.


----------

